# Spanish



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Are they still catching any Spanish at Navarre, Pensacola or OIP or is to late for them. I know the water temp is a major factor, it seems like it's staying hot later this year. I have caught Spanish this time of year before.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I've caught a few the past couple weeks at Pensacola pier right around sundown. Not big numbers, usually 3 or 4.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Typically this is the time when the big boys are around, but my last two trips or in the yak I haven't caught any. Send strange to me since I've caught allot of Spanish this year

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

My buddy caught one off a live cig last weekend off pcola pier. They are still around.


----------



## MacWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

Not sure if you're still tracking this but the Navarre Pier was hot Friday for Spanish. Me and a couple friends caught 17 nice sized ones out there. Most of the action came from any of the shiny Matrix Shad.


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

MacWilliams said:


> Not sure if you're still tracking this but the Navarre Pier was hot Friday for Spanish. Me and a couple friends caught 17 nice sized ones out there. Most of the action came from any of the shiny Matrix Shad.


I'm not surprised. I always fish at Navarre the last few weeks of October and usually that is pretty good. I was there about 3 weeks ago and there was not much happening. I was going to postpone my trip from October to November because the weather/water has been warmer than normal. I probably should have.

BTW, what are Matrix Shad, is that live bait or artificial?


----------



## MacWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

old_skool said:


> I'm not surprised. I always fish at Navarre the last few weeks of October and usually that is pretty good. I was there about 3 weeks ago and there was not much happening. I was going to postpone my trip from October to November because the weather/water has been warmer than normal. I probably should have.
> 
> BTW, what are Matrix Shad, is that live bait or artificial?


It's an artificial. Soft plastic with a rudder tail. The action was great from 0600 - 1030 abouts. Then the dolphin moved in and drove everything off. There were a few here and there after that but the dolphins tried stealing them from my hook. Was quite the sight


----------

